# Toy



## osprey2 (Aug 4, 2015)

new toy arrives Wednesday !!


----------



## smokin monkey (Aug 4, 2015)

Spill the Beans!


----------



## wade (Aug 4, 2015)

It is a Lego Super Heroes Batman kit. The one with the Joker


----------



## osprey2 (Aug 5, 2015)

Patience grasshopper.


----------



## osprey2 (Aug 5, 2015)

Can you tell what it is yet ?













DSCF1053.JPG



__ osprey2
__ Aug 5, 2015


















DSCF1052.JPG



__ osprey2
__ Aug 5, 2015






ProQ Frontier, bring on the good weather


----------



## resurrected (Aug 5, 2015)

Osprey2 said:


> Can you tell what it is yet ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I bought one in June and it's great. 

You'll have great fun with it.


----------



## wade (Aug 5, 2015)

A great toy indeed 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





. You will have some good smokes in there. How come you were allowed to buy it?

If you need help and advice about temperature control just ask Paul (Resurrected) as he has now had lots of practice 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Also treat the lid temperature gauge as a work of fiction - they are not very accurate. The unit helpfully has a couple of temperature probe holes at cooking grate level so you can pop your Maverick probes in there.


----------



## resurrected (Aug 5, 2015)

Wade said:


> A great toy indeed Thumbs Up . You will have some good smokes in there. How come you were allowed to buy it?
> If you need help and advice about temperature control just ask Paul (Resurrected) as he has now had lots of practice Thumbs Up
> Also treat the lid temperature gauge as a work of fiction - they are not very accurate. The unit helpfully has a couple of temperature probe holes at cooking grate level so you can pop your Maverick probes in there.
> 
> :first:



Indeedy.

I've  just ordered a Maverick ET-733. £46.00 from a US Ebay seller, brand new and includes all tax &  duties.


----------



## osprey2 (Aug 5, 2015)

Yep two grommeted holes for the maverick. Wade, I just told her I was having one, and when I could see again she took pity on me.


----------



## kc5tpy (Aug 5, 2015)

Osprey2 said:


> Yep two grommeted holes for the maverick. Wade, I just told her I was having one, and when I could see again she took pity on me.









   Way to man up Dave!  Ya gotta pick your battles!

Like the new bullet!  Good for you mate!  Still like your table top unit.  You should have fun with that.  Great buy.  Happy for ya.  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## wade (Aug 5, 2015)

Osprey2 said:


> Yep two grommeted holes for the maverick. Wade, I just told her I was having one, and when I could see again she took pity on me.


The forgiving kind - they are very rare


----------



## kiska95 (Aug 5, 2015)

Hi Mr Bird

Resurrected used one at the weekend first time I had seen one and it was very good so good purchase mate


----------



## osprey2 (Aug 8, 2015)

KC5TPY said:


> Way to man up Dave!  Ya gotta pick your battles!
> 
> Still like your table top unit.  .  Keep Smoking !
> 
> Danny


Sadly Danny the Bradley Counter top Smoker has gone the way of most of them, the great smokehouse in the sky. It heats up, but produces NO smoke.

Its a notourious thing that they fail, but I got two and a half years out of it

Dave


----------



## tombirmingham (Aug 9, 2015)

Just got mine last week. Have had 2 dry runs, one for seasoning and go full pelt and the second to mess around with the air inlets to do some mock temp control - was so amazed on Friday on my second seasoning how it held temperature, I know I am new to this but still it was very impressive. Was using Aussie Heat Beads in the spirt of the Ashes (no pun intended) with some Oak chips.


----------



## smokin monkey (Aug 9, 2015)

Come on Tom, don't leave us hanging here, what are you going to cook! [emoji]128069[/emoji][emoji]128166[/emoji]


----------



## tombirmingham (Aug 9, 2015)

Beef Short Ribs I think, may do a few veggies too on the side.


----------



## resurrected (Aug 9, 2015)

I've just popped these on mine about 15 mins ago 

Going to do some wings on the kettle later. Sprinkled with a little seasoning, then going to heat some Nando's hot Piri Piri sauce with butter to pour over them when cooked.

Then the obligatory veggie burger for her who must be obeyed :devil:













image.jpg



__ resurrected
__ Aug 9, 2015


















image.jpg



__ resurrected
__ Aug 9, 2015


----------



## osprey2 (Aug 10, 2015)

Had its first run today, up in the 300f range to start. Playing with the vents, sat at 260f for the last hour,cherry wood is smoking, less leaks than I thought there would be, and as has been said, the temp gauge is WAY out.

Looking forward to the first cook, probably Saturday.


----------



## resurrected (Aug 10, 2015)

Osprey2 said:


> Had its first run today, up in the 300f range to start. Playing with the vents, sat at 260f for the last hour,cherry wood is smoking, less leaks than I thought there would be, and as has been said, the temp gauge is WAY out.
> Looking forward to the first cook, probably Saturday.



Nice one Dave. I've never managed to get mine to 300F, what fuel were you using?


----------



## osprey2 (Aug 10, 2015)

resurrected said:


> Nice one Dave. I've never managed to get mine to 300F, what fuel were you using?


Some cheap briquetts and a few heat beads, lit in a chimney. Not a lot of fuel, temp starting to drop no,259f. No racks and no waterpan.


----------



## resurrected (Aug 10, 2015)

How long did you maintain temp and burn for?


----------



## osprey2 (Aug 10, 2015)

Didn't time it as was seasoning it. Half a chimney of coals, just opened the second vent and has gone from 259f to 271f on the maverick therm. Still climbing, must have been about 3 hours now, in between the Welsh rain.


----------



## resurrected (Aug 10, 2015)

I'm waiting for my maverick to arrive from the states. Can't wait as I'll have some accurate information then.


----------



## osprey2 (Aug 10, 2015)

285f now and holding.

Son and tribe are down this weekend, they love pulled pork. If the weather is kind, I'm going to play.

If the weather gods play nice, out on the boat monday for some mackerel


----------



## resurrected (Aug 10, 2015)

Thumbs Up Thumbs Up


----------

